# Nordseefischen vom Ufer



## stefannn87 (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Angler #6

Da ich dieses Jahr öfters hoch an die Nordsee fahre und direkt vor der Tür den* Hoek van Holland* und die gesamte Küste zwischen dem *Hoek und Scheveningen* zur verfügung habe(WE Urlaub auf nem Campingplatz in Den Haag), wollte ich mal durchfragen, wie meine Erfolgschancen dort auf Fisch sind.

Meine Angelei bestrebt sich aufs Spinnfischen, mit Blinkern, Spinnern, Wobbler und Gummifisch im Bereich der 20-25Gramm.

Zielfisch ist eigentlich egal, mir ist es nur wichtig, dass ich wie immer spaß am Hobby habe und natürlich bei ergebenheit auch was für den Grill finden lässt 

Da ich leider sehr sehr wenig Erfahrung vom Angeln im Meer habe, fällt es mir sehr schwer mich aufs Fischen dort vorzubereiten. Mir ist es wichtig, dass hier vlt der ein oder andere ist, der Erfahrung mit dem Angel von der Küste gemacht hat und mir den ein oder anderen Tipp geben kann.

In diesem Sinne, danke fürs Lesen und noch mehr danke fürs Antworten. 

|wavey:


----------



## laurenz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nordseefischen vom Ufer*

Wenn Du Spinnst dann im Sommer fängste Hornhecht und ggf Wolfsbarsch
in der Nähe der Wellenbrecher.
mit Blei und Wattwurm Seezungen.


----------



## snofla (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nordseefischen vom Ufer*

hi

schau mal bei den eurovissers nach,sind auch einige Stellen beschrieben |wavey:

www.eurovissers.nl


----------



## stefannn87 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nordseefischen vom Ufer*

da ist mein Holländisch vieeeel zu schlecht für 
aber danke trotzdem.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nordseefischen vom Ufer*

Vielleicht hilft dir das einwenig weiter >>Klick<< .
*!!Wichtig: der Blokkendam ist aufgrund der Baumaßnahmen - Maasvlakte 2 - für Angler gesperrt!!*





Grüsse Rob


----------



## stefannn87 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nordseefischen vom Ufer*

Rob,a.m., nach deinen Bildern aus deiner Signatur kommt es mir schwer danach vor, dass du regelmäßig an der Nordseeküste entlangfischt 
Stimmt das? Dann hast au ebstimmt den ein oder anderen Tip waß


----------



## Rob.a.m. (4. März 2010)

*AW: Nordseefischen vom Ufer*

Hallo Stefan,
klar habe ich ein paar Tipps, sogar eine ganze Hompage mit angschlossenem webspace: Youtube, Blogs, Facebook etc. voll .

Aber check mal den Link in meinem letzten Post, der würde dir schon einiges an Tipps geben.

Grüsse Rob


----------

